# Flippenout BB Shooter



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, checkout my new bb shooter by Flippenout Slingshots:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That thing is awesome.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

BB shooters are for real!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

BB shooters rocks. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super cool shooter....looks like a lot of fun...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, that's indeed a stunner!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW thanks for showing

cheers


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

So cool


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Love this shooter!!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

sweet piece for sure. enjoy it brother!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOVELY, LOVELY!!!!

I have a weak spot in my heart for BB shooters!!!

That one is a masterpiece!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool! I really liked the video too!


----------

